# Disater for all E Company 20kw motor set under 500$.



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Disater for all E Company 20kw motor set under 500$. 

I found RC motor easily acheive 15kw 

and I also found 25kw version 
http://www.tppower.com/sort.asp?class_id=4&news=59

15kw is sujested at 200$.

20 kw controller sujested at 200$ ( both little under)

http://fliermodel.en.alibaba.com/pr...ier_HV_90V_rc_boat_brush_marine_ESC_400A.html

So If they notify at least half correctly..

100kw motor and controller just under 5000$.. and weight is under 50kg also

Isn't it amazing?

It's just 1/4~ 1/10 price of all I knew.. 

God bless RC China..

and I think about buy that motor and modifying cooling systems.

It's extremly sluppy (loose?)..

We can use peltier or compressor for cooling. 

Wow! at last for 4 years my messy effort

now I'm sure what is good motor and what will happen in near future

and now how I can make or modify motor and controller

hahaha..

God plz allow me enough health and life time for doing this work. and make world better and make it come quicker!


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

12(?) gauge wire for 300A?
2000hz?

disaster indeed. Please post pictures.
Could be alright in an ebike


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Stiive said:


> 12(?) gauge wire for 300A?
> 2000hz?
> 
> disaster indeed. Please post pictures.
> Could be alright in an ebike


oh

just follow links

you can see all..

yes I'm not sure what guage but RC is so thick wire used

and what is 2000hz???


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd say it's theoretically possible to convert a very small, lightweight car by using two or four of the largest RC brushless motors available (like shown), one on each wheel. They just use very high rpm to achieve the power and thus need custom reduction gearing. Also, they can achieve the maximum power only very shortly and need very efficient cooling to do that. It works on an RC airplane because the airflow cools the motor. With high enough reduction gearing you could achieve usable top speed for city traffic with a small car.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

If you believe that controller will run 400 amps and 22s I have a bridge for sale as well..... /~: 

I cant believe they over state their ratings so grossly its so far off from real numbers that they midas well not even post numbers.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Siwastaja said:


> I'd say it's theoretically possible to convert a very small, lightweight car by using two or four of the largest RC brushless motors available (like shown), one on each wheel. They just use very high rpm to achieve the power and thus need custom reduction gearing. Also, they can achieve the maximum power only very shortly and need very efficient cooling to do that. It works on an RC airplane because the airflow cools the motor. With high enough reduction gearing you could achieve usable top speed for city traffic with a small car.


 
It's easy cooling with water..

I doubt this also but.. most in runner RC motor can cooled by water jacket

and easily install by outside.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Arlo said:


> If you believe that controller will run 400 amps and 22s I have a bridge for sale as well..... /~:
> 
> I cant believe they over state their ratings so grossly its so far off from real numbers that they midas well not even post numbers.


 
I can't understand sorry I 'm US man 

can you explain harder?

anyway this motor and controller good enough for my project

At least I must check it out


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

Water cooling an existing motor not designed for water cooling is not always easy. In fact, it may be impossible to do properly. Many of those RC motors have moving outer surface. You just don't find place where to put any water pipes. Air, on the other hand, goes through small gaps and through the windings. You just need to blow enough air to do that. I think you could expect 1-2 kW from a "20 kW" RC motor, then you will not be disappointed in power. Use four of these and get total 5 kW continuous, max 10-15 kW, which is enough for a small car in city driving. You just need to figure out the reduction gearing.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> I can't understand sorry I 'm US man
> 
> can you explain harder?
> 
> ...


The bridge is located downtown Vancouver. It spans 349 feet and has four car lanes and one bicycle lane. It's valued at 1,900,000,000 but if you send me 15,000 I will sell it to you today only.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Arlo said:


> The bridge is located downtown Vancouver. It spans 349 feet and has four car lanes and one bicycle lane. It's valued at 1,900,000,000 but if you send me 15,000 I will sell it to you today only.


 
Is this some kind not funny joke?????

hmmm..... not funny and very unpleasant. 

anyway I will not buy that bridge . I don't need that bridge...

and from now I cautious about Canadian. and I hate cold weather.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> Is this some kind not funny joke?????
> 
> hmmm..... not funny and very unpleasant.
> 
> ...


 Yes that's the point now you can see if someone offers you a controller made for some number Like 40 amps and 22s lipo then calls it a 400 amp controller you are just as much a sucker as a guy who would buy a bridge which I don't own....

The links to motors and controller are a JOKE they will be ok for RC but if you try to run them in a EV you will be VERY disappointed.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Arlo said:


> Yes that's the point now you can see if someone offers you a controller made for some number Like 40 amps and 22s lipo then calls it a 400 amp controller you are just as much a sucker as a guy who would buy a bridge which I don't own....
> 
> The links to motors and controller are a JOKE they will be ok for RC but if you try to run them in a EV you will be VERY disappointed.


 
Watch your mouse boy. I mean it ... don't make me do something.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Arlo said:


> Yes that's the point now you can see if someone offers you a controller made for some number Like 40 amps and 22s lipo then calls it a 400 amp controller you are *just as much a sucker as a guy who would buy a bridge which I don't own....*
> 
> The links to motors and controller are a JOKE they will be ok for RC but if you try to run them in a EV you will be VERY disappointed.


*Is this your true intention?? *



> IM going to be the canadian/northamerican dealer. I have two prototypes. They were the first two in northamerica and I was the first in the world to ride it in a bike. I have played on my scooter dyno with it with some external inductors. The low inductance is nasty on controllers. We are not going to have the motors made till there is a good enough controller for them. We figure you can run around 50kw to this motor for ~10seconds Which will be great for most motorcycle conversions. Here is a video before I realized the amp clamp is only designed for 60hz and its with a 24 mosfet china controller. And it is with a timing board one of the ES members made for advancing the hall


 
You are not wealth even talk in here... go ahead curse to every news guy. anyway you stuck. and chinese RC maker controller and motor over 10 year. I'm just news guy but I'm extremly stronger than them.

Do competite with China with your empty pocket..

don't ever curse on me. I will found you down.....I mean it


You enemy is Chinese company. not me... don't dare me.. silly boy. you are keep making grow your enemy


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Arlo said:


> The bridge is located downtown Vancouver. It spans 349 feet and has four car lanes and one bicycle lane. It's valued at 1,900,000,000 but if you send me 15,000 I will sell it to you today only.


That's a good one...


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Genius Pooh. I was not intending to insult you. I was trying to get a point across. The RC "TOY" controllers and motors you pointed out as well as many other RC "TOY" products are NOT rated properly. 

If you want to use the controller rated at 400 amps and 22s (90v) in anything other then a toy, you will be very very very disappointed because it will likely blow up at those settings.
It would be more realistic to run ~40-90 battery amps if it was built very well.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

It might be best if " Genius Pooh " were to post in his native tongue. Then we could use Google translate. As a Strine speaker I cannot understand his posts.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> yes I'm not sure what guage but RC is so thick wire used
> 
> and what is 2000hz???


I meant, the fact the wire is so thin immediately tells us its not 300A capable.

2000hz is determined by the specs given - 10pole, 25k RPM.
Is that $400 controller capable of 2khz?


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> You enemy is Chinese company. not me... don't dare me.. silly boy. you are keep making grow your enemy


Dont worry about Arlo, Pooh... he already has a bounty over his head. PS - DO NOT buy bridge from this guy

Really I think he is just angry at the Chinese companies, not you. Please do not do something.



Genius Pooh said:


> I'm just news guy but I'm extremly stronger than them.


Yes




Genius Pooh said:


> Do competite with China with your empty pocket..


We did already - so far its a stale mate.





Genius Pooh said:


> don't ever curse on me. I will found you down.....I mean it


What your mouse, pooh. This family forum


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Stiive said:


> Dont worry about Arlo, Pooh... he already has a bounty over his head. PS - DO NOT buy bridge from this guy
> 
> Really I think he is just angry at the Chinese companies, not you. Please do not do something.


 What did I do? I have found what it takes to build controllers and motors from the hard work I put in. But I don't think there is a bounty on my head...?


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Arlo said:


> What did I do? I have found what it takes to build controllers and motors from the hard work I put in. But I don't think there is a bounty on my head...?


I read a report that there was crack down on fraudulent bridge sales over in North America... thought you must've been caught up in the scandal. If not, I apologise.

Still, I was trying to calm nerves before Genius Pooh will found you down and do something. He said he doesn't need the bridge so best not to dare him

Stiive


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Stiive said:


> I read a report that there was crack down on fraudulent bridge sales over in North America... thought you must've been caught up in the scandal. If not, I apologise.
> 
> Still, I was trying to calm nerves before Genius Pooh will found you down and do something. He said he doesn't need the bridge so best not to dare him
> 
> Stiive


 I see. Ok thanks.  

I really am just here to help people know what I can about this stuff I have partially developed a bldc controller for 300-350 amps at 20s (84v charged) and its not easy and what it takes to make something small like in the links with that kind of power is near Impossible.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Arlo said:


> I see. Ok thanks.
> 
> I really am just here to help people know what I can about this stuff I have partially developed a bldc controller for 300-350 amps at 20s (84v charged) and its not easy and what it takes to make something small like in the links with that kind of power is near Impossible.


Haha, sounds good mate - you sounds like a solid contributor to the DIY scene, so best to keep you alive - okay Pooh? 

Yeh I've no doubt that it wont *safely* be capable of 300A, nor will the motor.
What do you make of 10pole 25k RPM claim?


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Arlo said:


> I see. Ok thanks.
> 
> I really am just here to help people know what I can about this stuff I have partially developed a bldc controller for 300-350 amps at 20s (84v charged) and its not easy and what it takes to make something small like in the links with that kind of power is near Impossible.


 
I'm not sucker.

you are under civil people..
never post under my thread..

I will move to US. within 2years and then I will sue you.

when ever call me sucker. I will sue it at each time.

and if you move your finger 0.001 inch wrong . you must waste your whole life with trials

belive me. I good at fight.

this is not a warning just tell you what I do as normaly in Korea and right directly to you.

adios amigo.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Stiive said:


> I read a report that there was crack down on fraudulent bridge sales over in North America... thought you must've been caught up in the scandal. If not, I apologise.
> 
> Still, I was trying to calm nerves before Genius Pooh will found you down and do something. He said he doesn't need the bridge so best not to dare him
> 
> Stiive


 
Hmm sorry Steve . I was done so much from so many bad replyer in Korea. and whenever I tried to forgive them and move on. it grow more. they think cursing to me is okay so keep cursing at me. I'm very disappoint even in this good forum. some one can use "sucker" kind words. without any harm to him. there is always any good words. 


I already admited. that I doubt about they reliablity. and I will test that motor and controller. 
he is out of line. and this thing is between him and me.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Stiive said:


> Dont worry about Arlo, Pooh... he already has a bounty over his head. PS - DO NOT buy bridge from this guy
> 
> Really I think he is just angry at the Chinese companies, not you. Please do not do something.
> 
> ...


 
did you charge me at bounty???

I can mistype and miss word. I taking pill for my depression. sometime I'm too tired or dizzy so I missed or use terrible English..

Hmm...

I hope you apologize to me. 

or Do real bounty on my head. 

Fighting at online forum like burning fire at dry field. 

It's can be damage both. 

I hope you apolizge about bounty and what mouse part. what I said is not related with you at all. 


I hope all is done fair and clearly.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

......hmmm


Probably time to close this thread... Unless someone has some useful on-topic comments?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Probably, but it has been very entertaining. Pooh, if you are battling depression see your Doctor to adjust your medication if you are not coping. It is a fight that you can win.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Stiive said:


> ......hmmm
> 
> 
> Probably time to close this thread... Unless someone has some useful on-topic comments?


You don't feel saying any apologize? and you hang a bounty on my head and close this threa?


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

poprock1 said:


> Probably, but it has been very entertaining. Pooh, if you are battling depression see your Doctor to adjust your medication if you are not coping. It is a fight that you can win.


 
Calling handycabbed Korean man as "sucker "and "bounty on head" is so entertainning to you?

save your words..


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I agree. This thread has gone past the normally allowed extremes of silly name-calling and posturing, to ad-hominem attacks and threats, which may well deserve to be taken seriously. 

As for the 26kW (35 HP) 300A 85V 3.2 kG motor, it does not seem within the realm of possibility, unless the peak values are for 10 mSec pulses. At 290 kV, 85V would give 24600 RPM. Torque is 7.5 lb-ft on a 10mm shaft. The motor is about the size of my fist. At peak output, efficiency is generally no better than 50%, so 13kW would be heat and 13kW mechanical output. That much power would very quickly cause extreme heating that would destroy the magnets and cause other destruction before any useful power were obtained.

I have found from my experience with batteries that Chinese companies play fast and loose with specs, and the real specs are probably 1/4 of what's advertised. So maybe it's a 6 kW peak motor for 10 second rating at 10% duty cycle, or about 2.2 kW (3 HP) nominal continuous rating. That, I could believe, and it's about what can be obtained from 400Hz ACIMs of the same size. Yeah, even that is pretty good, especially for a bike, but I wouldn't put such a toy between my legs! 

PS. Ah, yes, Sara Palin's "Bridge to Nowhere"!


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> You don't feel saying any apologize? and you hang a bounty on my head and close this threa?


You misunderstood me... Bounty is on Arlo's head (est $1M USD), but I did not hang it - Still, I apologise to him. Sorry Arlo 

But you really should watch your threats, otherwise you'll probably find yourself banned from this forum

I think in summary for your thread - is the motor and controller combination suitable for your premium conversion executive sedan? Seems like the forum response is; No.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Stiive said:


> You misunderstood me... Bounty is on Arlo's head (est $1M USD), but I did not hang it - Still, I apologise to him. Sorry Arlo
> 
> But you really should watch your threats, otherwise you'll probably find yourself banned from this forum
> 
> I think in summary for your thread - is the motor and controller combination suitable for your premium conversion executive sedan? Seems like the forum response is; No.


so

what is this?

"What your mouse, pooh. This family forum "

Is it okay? call me "sucker?" and make fun of me?

I don't care about banning.. but you must care about me.

you should watch out your manner


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Genius Pooh said:


> Watch your mouse boy. I mean it ... don't make me do something.





Genius Pooh said:


> You are not wealth even talk in here... go ahead curse to every news guy. anyway you stuck. and chinese RC maker controller and motor over 10 year. I'm just news guy but I'm extremly stronger than them.
> 
> Do competite with China with your empty pocket..
> 
> ...





Genius Pooh said:


> I'm not sucker.
> 
> you are under civil people..
> never post under my thread..
> ...


My bold added.

*Genius Pooh,*

We do not allow the forum to be used for uttering threads of legal or physical harm against forum members. Any form of intimidation is not tolerated. You're on vacation for the next month. If you threaten someone again, the ban will become permanent.


----------

